
A Homebrew CPU from scratch - iuguy
http://buildacpu.blogspot.com/
======
jacquesm
That's a really neat project!

If you like this please have a look at this too:

<http://www.homebrewcpu.com/>

~~~
bitserf
That's amazing, 4 years of hacking away to get to a functional working system.

The diaries are great and well worth the read, especially the bring up
attempts.

------
kevinelliott
I wish this wasn't so far above my abilities. It would be fantastic to find a
course to work up to this point.

~~~
coin
This is pretty much standard Computer Engineering curriculum. Most CE (and
computer science) majors will have had a class that built a microprocessor
(and of course all the digital electronics leading up to it).

~~~
Natsu
It was standard for EEs at my university, too. I remember that we learned the
basics of binary (the logic gates, truth tables, Karnaugh maps), then built
1-bit adders, 8-bit adders, an ALU (with only addition and subtraction), a
memory cell and a few other things until we had a basic workable CPU.

